# Trivia 11/3



## luckytrim (Nov 3, 2018)

trivia 11/3
DID YOU KNOW...
Less than one percent of books published sell 50,000 copies or  more...
Less than one-tenth of one percent of store coupons offered  are redeemed.


1. By what name is the notorious Confederate prisoner of war  camp, Camp
Sumter, more commonly known?
2. "Wow! That was amazing!"... Which word is the  interjection?
3. What was the name of Marilyn Monroe's last, un-released  movie?
4. The word "samorau"  (Samurai) translates to what in English  ?
  a. - To Protect
  b. - To Defend
  c. - To Serve
  d. - To Honor
5. Who Am I ??
I had UK number one hits in the early 1970s with "Can the Can"  and "Devil
Gate Drive", although I am probably better known in the US for  my cameo
appearances as Leather Tuscadero in the sitcom "Happy  Days"...
6. Name the ancient civilization that was the origin of the  superstition
that cats have nine lives...
7. What American novelist of "Cat's Cradle", "Breakfast of  Champions", 
"Player Piano"
8. When it comes to dogs, what does SARDA stand for  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Ted Williams, considered Baseball’s greatest hitter of all  time, is not a
member of the “3,000 Hit Club”.!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Andersonville
2. Wow
3.  Something's Got To Give
4. - c
5. I am Suzi Quatro
6. Egypt
7. Kurt Vonnegut
8. Search And Rescue Dog Association

TRUTH !!
Williams was drafted into the military in 1942 and missed the  1943, 1944
and 1945 seasons...
He would, similarly, miss much of the 1952 and 1953 seasons  serving as a
naval aviator and instructor in the Korean War.


----------

